# [Münsterland] Diablo 3 CE noch irgendwo verfügbar?



## Dagenta (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vermutlich kann ich diesen Thread fast selber beantworten mit "im Leben nicht", aber evtl. hat ja von euch jemand im Bereich des Münsterlandes noch einen Tipp, wo noch eine D3 CE schlummert.

Kann auch gerne online bestellbar sein innerhalb der EU, nur bin ich nicht soweit Fan, die absolut überzogenen Preise aktuell auf eBay u. Amazon zu bezahlen.


----------



## Königmarcus (16. Mai 2012)

Beim Gamestop gibts die CE (noch) für 90&#8364; 

http://www.gamestop....lectors-edition


----------



## Dagenta (17. Mai 2012)

Ist leider ein Fehler auf deren Seite, die haben auch keine mehr, alle näheren Läden in der Umgebung durchtelefoniert.


----------



## myadictivo (17. Mai 2012)

viel glück bei der suche  bekannter von mir hat gestern fast nichtmal mehr die normale standard edition bekommen und war in 5-6 läden.
um die CEs sahs ja vor release schon übel aus


----------



## Kausrufe (18. Mai 2012)

Ich war auch in 2 Gamestops die mit Gelb makiert waren (Wuppertal-Elberfeld, W-Barmen). Keine da.
Habe bei einem Gelben (Neuss-Innenstadt) und einem Grünen (Köln-Innenstadt) angerufen, ebenfalls keine mehr.
Der in Neuss hatte nicht mal welche bekommen.
Diese Gamestopseite taugt ja sehr viel.

Falls noch jemand einen Laden in NRW kennt, der noch eine verkauft, bitte schreiben.
Ansonsten holle ich mir Diablo halt nicht.


----------



## Evolverx (29. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es interessant wie Dumm Blizzard diesesmal war im bezug auf die CE. Schließlich verschenken sie durch das so begrenzte angebot der CE jede menge geld. Im moment ist sogar die normale version komplett vergriffen und die preise der ce sind geradezu explodiert. bei preisen von 150€ aufwärts und dann auch nur über privatverkäufer bei ebay oder so kommt der kauf für mich auf jeden fall ersteinmal nicht in frage und die normale version will ich nicht. Nachdem die CE von Starcraft 2 auch heute noch bei jedem gut sortierten Spielehändler zu haben ist hatte ich nicht erwartet das Blizzard nocheinmal den dummen fehler machen würde eine Collectors edition nur limitiert auf den markt zu werfen. Das gab es zuletzt bei der ce des orginalen WoW die heute neu nicht unter 1000€ zu haben ist. In sofern bleibt jetzt abzuwarten ob in einem Monat oder 2 nocheinmal nachschub von der Diablo 3 ce in den handel kommt. Wer diese gedult nicht aufbringen kann und jetzt lieber geld zum fenster herauswirft weil er sie sofort haben will dem is nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Naja irgendwo ist eine CE ja halt auch mal, wie der Name schon sagt, für Sammler und ich find es dann schon irgendwo verständlich das man das limitiert... Nur solange der Vorrat reicht eben...
Natürlich hätte man schon mehr Exemplare zur Verfügung stellen können, aber trotzdem begrenzt...

Wenn man halt so darauf aus ist verstehe ich halt nicht wieso man sich sowas nicht vorbestellt... War ja monatelang Zeit dafür...


----------



## Mayestic (29. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja irgendwo ist eine CE ja halt auch mal, wie der Name schon sagt, für Sammler und ich find es dann schon irgendwo verständlich das man das limitiert... Nur solange der Vorrat reicht eben...
> Natürlich hätte man schon mehr Exemplare zur Verfügung stellen können, aber trotzdem begrenzt...
> 
> Wenn man halt so darauf aus ist verstehe ich halt nicht wieso man sich sowas nicht vorbestellt... War ja monatelang Zeit dafür...




Leider sehen das nicht mehr alle Hersteller so. Es gibt soviele Collectors Editions die man auch noch Monate nach Release überall bis unter die Decke gestapelt sieht. 
Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal frech WoW Classic CE. Das war noch ne echte CE. Davon gab wenige und die wenigen Exemplare die heute noch verschweißt und OVP sind werden schweineteuer gehandelt. Aber alles was danach kam von Blizzard und WoW *hust* da stand zwar CE drauf aber davon wurden scheinbar auch Millionen hergestellt. Bei uns im MM gibt es heute noch immermal wieder ein paar Cataclysm CEs zu sehn die dort rumgammeln.

Oder man macht es wie in Rift und kann den Standartaccount jederzeit digital auf CE upgraden um zumindest die Ingame-Goodies zu bekommen. 

Ansonsten sag ich einfach trotzdem mal Ebay & Co auch wenn du das ausgeschlossen hast. Dort seh ich andauernd CEs aber sie kosten natürlich schon dementsprechend 155&#8364;+ in der Regel im Sofortkauf. Es gibt genug "Händler" die viel schneller waren als du. Die kaufen mit absoluter Absicht überall CEs und verticken sie dann zu Wucherpreisen auf Ebay und auf Preissenkungen würde ich in der nächsten Zeit nicht spekulieren ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Mai 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal frech WoW Classic CE. Das war noch ne echte CE. Davon gab wenige und die wenigen Exemplare die heute noch verschweißt und OVP sind werden schweineteuer gehandelt. Aber alles was danach kam von Blizzard und WoW *hust* da stand zwar CE drauf aber davon wurden scheinbar auch Millionen hergestellt. Bei uns im MM gibt es heute noch immermal wieder ein paar Cataclysm CEs zu sehn die dort rumgammeln.


Man sollte eine Collectors Edition nicht mit einer Limited Edition verwechseln.


----------



## Pararius (31. Mai 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Man sollte eine Collectors Edition nicht mit einer Limited Edition verwechseln.



Jede Fassung, bei der man einen Datenträger bekommt, ist im Grunde genommen limitiert / in begrentem Maß vorhanden, weshalb diese bezeichnung eh irreführend ist. Gemeint ist eigentlich der Komparativ: "limitiertere Edition".
Wobei es Fälle gibt, spontan fällt mir da Crysis 2 ein, in denen die limitierte Version eine deutlich längere Verfügbarkeit hat als ihr Name gemeinhin suggeriert.
Egal wie die Edition nun heißen mag, man muss von diesem Gedanken weg, dass die Bezeichnung allgemein einen Rückschluss auf die Dauer der Verfügbarkeit zulässt. Zumal es heute ja durchaus üblich ist, dass Spiele in 3 oder mehr Fassungen auf den Markt kommen:

- Eine Standard Edition - gelegentlich bereits mit Händler bezogenen digitalen Extras
- Eine "erweiterte Edition" mit kleineren digitalen Extras   
-- Diese ist häufig auch als reiner Download unter der Bezeichnung "Digital Deluxe Edition" erhältlich
- Eine Sammler Edition - mit großem Karton und einem Spektrum an physischen und digitalen Extras

Gelegentlich gibt es dann auch mal noch Versionen, die sich zwischen der "erweiterten" und der Sammler Edition bewegt und sicherlich die eine oder andere Ausnahme, die ich hier nicht aufgeführt habe.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

vieleicht haben sie nachdem sie diverse unverkaufte wow ces der letzten 2 addons und von starcraft 2 ce diesmal weniger produziert weil sie im eu bereich nicht soviel absatz gedacht haben


----------

